# Good illustration of circular polarizing filter.



## lyonsroar (Nov 19, 2010)

I just picked up an el cheapo CPL filter and was trying it out. I thought this might help illustrate what it does, for those people debating purchasing one, etc. I thought it was pretty dramatic.
**nothing photographic here so no C&C needed**


Without:






With:






Without:





With: (still some reflection, just not as much)






When I say without, I mean I just turned the filter so it didn't have as much of an effect.

Helpful?
:thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## reznap (Nov 19, 2010)

Not bad for an el-cheapo.  I have a Hoya multi-coated cpl that doesn't fit my new wide angle so it basically sits in my bag  

BTW, all of your shots are on the dark side/underexposed.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 19, 2010)

reznap said:


> Not bad for an el-cheapo. I have a Hoya multi-coated cpl that doesn't fit my new wide angle so it basically sits in my bag
> 
> BTW, all of your shots are on the dark side/underexposed.


 

Let's just say it came in a multi-pack with a UV filter from a chain store for <$25.  

but...Christmas is coming!


Also:
Bite me.  :greenpbl:


----------



## burgo (Nov 19, 2010)

I have an expensive hoya and a cheap one off ebay (citiwide) and to be honest I can never tell the difference between them. I sometimes wonder if there is a bit of brand snobbery with these.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 19, 2010)

Good examples, but a multi-coated is better.

(You may want to blur the plate number)


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 19, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Good examples, but a multi-coated is better.
> 
> (You may want to blur the plate number)


 
This one is multicoated surprisingly enough.
My plate's all over the internet...not too worried about it.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice example of the CPL.



reznap said:


> Not bad for an el-cheapo. I have a Hoya multi-coated cpl that doesn't fit my new wide angle so it basically sits in my bag
> 
> BTW, all of your shots are on the dark side/underexposed.


 That sucks, I am guessing the wide angle is like a 77mm and the CPL is too small? I just ordered a Tamron 60mm Macro thats 55mm thread and all my other lenses are 77mm so I got a step up ring for $7.95 so I will be able to use my B&W 77mm CPL on my macro lens. (Assuming it isn't getting in the way by over hanging the lens. )


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 19, 2010)

$25 from a chain store? Is it the Sunpak ones? I have those. I like them. I use them for glare on glasses. The only problem is it looks to me like they make the glasses darker too.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 19, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> $25 from a chain store? Is it the Sunpak ones? I have those. I like them. I use them for glare on glasses. The only problem is it looks to me like they make the glasses darker too.



Nope.  Guess again.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Geaux (Nov 19, 2010)

I have CPL, it's a RocketFish from BestBuy.  They've replaced all the SunPak ones and so far I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 20, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Good examples, but a multi-coated is better.
> ...


 Ya really who would want to be You?  :hugs: Just kidding...I couldn't resist the temptation.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 20, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I have CPL, it's a RocketFish from BestBuy. They've replaced all the SunPak ones and so far I'm very satisfied with it.


 
Not Rocketfish either.

Ashamed to say it's a Targus from Target.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 20, 2010)

NikonNewbie said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > kundalini said:
> ...


 
Got a feeling a lot of people would want to be a 19 year old driving a 2009 MazdaSpeed3 that is 2/3's paid off by their own hard work.


----------

